# Need A/C help from the gurus on an A6



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

2001 A6 non turbo automatic

Ac compressor clutch has no power when I activate AC

I put direct power to it and it worked fine.
Tested ac clutch relay and all systems are a go
AC button lights up when I press it and you can hear the change over behind the dash.

What next?


----------



## Malevolent (Feb 20, 2006)

There should be a pressure switch on the system. It will cut the power if the lines are pressurized properly. I'm not sure where they are on our cars though.


----------



## HavokRuels (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks! I will be sure to check the pressure


----------

